
Mind Control Will Help People Fly Plane - yiedyie
http://yottafire.com/2014/05/mind-control-will-help-people-fly-plane/
======
higherpurpose
How about no control? The only way people are doing to adopt the idea of
mainstream flying vehicles is if they are full automatic. In a way, they
should be easier and safer than self-driving cars, because there are a lot
less obstacles to care about.

